# מקודם



## Ali Smith

שלום!

Does מקודם mikodem mean the same thing as קודם kodem? I know the latter means "before" (as an adverb). Today I heard this:

את שאלת אותי מקודם על שידוכים.
I think it means "You (f) asked me about matchmakers before."

Thanks!


----------



## slus

In this context I would translate it to earlier.


----------



## Abaye

There's also ממקודם .
Grammarians fight against it but we, the people, seem to win.

מזמן ולא "ממזמן" - האקדמיה ללשון העברית


----------



## Drink

I'm going to start saying מממקודם then.


----------



## Ali Smith

What about in the following sentence, which somebody on this forum wrote?

אם האח הזה כבר יודע מקודם לא צריכים ליידע שוב. כל מקרה אחר אח שלי זה סתם אח.
חוץ מאצל בנט.

I think it would best be translated "already": If this brother already knows, there is no need to inform [him] again."


----------



## slus

Yes, exaclty "already". Literally it means "from before".


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks, but then why did he say כבר, which means the same thing?


----------



## slus

He knows already [from before]


----------



## bazq

Drink said:


> I'm going to start saying מממקודם then.



Don't forget מממזמן.


----------

